# Gesshin Ino... The Video ;)



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2011)

Since you guys like the product videos soooo much, we shot one today with the new Gesshin Ino Knives (or whats left of them  )... here you go:

[video=youtube;eu3fAcZFoyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=eu3fAcZFoyI[/video]

Let me know if you have any questions about the video or the knives.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 27, 2011)

love me my single-bevel wa-petty! love saying that too! great knife! I promise when work slows down I will get around to posting some pictures and stuff!


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 27, 2011)

great vid, seriously salivated with that mirror polished honyaki :sad0:


----------



## Iceman91 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Jon, What sizes do the pettys come in? Thanks

Mike


----------



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2011)

I only have them in 180mm, but we can order other sizes


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 27, 2011)

Whoa, those honyaki knives are blingin'. Gorgeous knives.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, those are really cool!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2011)

I keep trying to explain to people how cool these knives are... i think the video does them justice


----------



## mdoublestack (Jul 28, 2011)

Great stuff, Jon. The pettys do look very cool. And, I really like everything I see from your Gesshin collection - and love seeing all of the "special" knives these makers can do. When im next down in LA, i will be sure to come by. I the meantime, thanks for the video


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I for one hate your Ino video. I was doing just fine without knowing how cool looking the Hon-Kasumi gyutos let alone the Honyaki knives. Big note to self, "Don't watch Jon's knife videos." :biggrin:

I have wondered, how do you maintain the polished surface on the honyaki knives?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2011)

there are a number of things that work... flitz, adams #2, chromium oxide, micromesh, etc.

Honyaki blades actually scratch less than clad knives due to the hardness of the steel... but mirror polished knives almost always pick up minor scratching.

Didnt salty do a video on this once? I vaguely recall that.


----------



## heirkb (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a video Salty posted on maintaining the polish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TREf5Tejgw


----------

